# High Handicapper Irons Advice



## KentishStu (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

After spending the summer hacking around local courses with a mate, I have been bitten by the golf bug. I had previously been borrowing a set of clubs, and am looking to invest in some irons of my own in time for some lessons I have booked for the new year. I've already decided from reading through numerous forums, that investing in a good quality set of 2nd hand clubs is going to serve me better than a new set, especially with my limited budget of about Â£180. I have been finding that using standard loft and lie clubs, that I end up hunched up like an old man, so on the advice of the local club pro I have used the Ping sizing chart to get an idea of the lie and club lengths that I need as a starting point before getting properly fit once I have established a consistent swing. I was therefore looking at getting something along the lines of Ping G10 or G15s, as I can use the Ping dot system to get what I need whilst getting a good set of clubs appropriate to my handicap (or lack thereof at the moment, but realistically around the 28 mark based on what I usually score), that I can improve with. 

And then comes my problem. I have recently been offered a set of TaylorMade Rocketbladez Tour irons at a very reasonable price, that will give me enough change out of my budget to pick up some decent hybrids, and maybe a driver. I know that these clubs are aimed at lower handicappers, but the set I have been offered are already set to my loft and length measurements, so have turned my head. The question is are they really that unsuitable for a beginner, or do I bite the bullet compromising slightly on getting exactly what I was after in order to have the opportunity to get the extra clubs?

Apologies for the waffle, but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2017)

Firstly welcome ðŸ‘

Personally if your striking the ball ok and you think you can improve with the TMâ€™s, then stick with them, if not, and there costing you too many shots and they were a good deal, then sell them on at a profit and get what you need in the Ping range with a bit more forgiveness. 

Itâ€™s no good struggling with anything early on that can affect your confidence, get whatâ€™s right for you and helps you rather than concentrating on just getting a bargain.


----------



## jusme (Dec 24, 2017)

Your suggesting that they are being offered below market value. If this is so I would be buying them without hesitation. Try them for a while and if you feel there is not enough forgiveness (your hitting off centre too often and loosing a lot of distance) then it will be easy to sell on for at the least what you paid if not for a profit. 

Hard to get away from Ping G range for beginners.high handicappers. There are many other brands doing similar game improvement irons, but with Ping it is easier to buy stock and have them adjusted by Ping.


----------



## Digger (Dec 24, 2017)

I despise the term 'Game Improvement'. No golf club is going to improve your game. What the aforementioned clubs will do for you, is give you a more consistent ball speed off mis hit shots, and possibly some more height. What they won't do, is help a slice or a hook.
I'd go with the TM's and concentrate on improving your strike.


----------



## KentishStu (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. I suppose the way to look at it is as suggested, that if the TMs don't work out for me I can always sell them and try something else out. Besides, I suspect any loosely fit set is better than using standard clubs, and certainly be better than the old Donnay sticks I've been using. A lot of the reviews I have read for the TMs state that they are very forgiving, but is that relative to another low-mid handicap iron, or generally speaking? As for how I hit at the moment, I tend to find that I hit straight reasonably consistently (say 7 times  out of 10 - but when it goes wrong it can really go wrong!), but not a huge distance, and with a relatively low ball flight. I'm not too concerned about this at the moment, as I'm hoping that lessons will get the fundamentals ingrained in order to improve my consistency and distance.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2017)

Where are you planning to go for lessons?


----------



## KentishStu (Dec 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Where are you planning to go for lessons?
		
Click to expand...

I have managed to get a Christmas deal from Manston Golf Centre for Â£49, which includes three lessons, Â£10 of range credit, and a green fee for their 9 hole course. Should be fine to get me started I think.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2017)

KentishStu said:



			I have managed to get a Christmas deal from Manston Golf Centre for Â£49, which includes three lessons, Â£10 of range credit, and a green fee for their 9 hole course. Should be fine to get me started I think.
		
Click to expand...

I've not been there but I'd think it's a decent deal


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been using the RBZTour irons for a couple of years now.

Whilst they aren't as easy as, for example the G's they are reasonably forgiving around the club face.
Reduced offset, smaller face, not as high a launch angle and thinner sole - these are the main differences to, for example, the standard.
Which shafts are they? A lot were shipped with the KBSTour in stiff which is quite a heavy shaft but generally delivers control to most if they can handle the weight swing wise.

Basically, you will known if there are any fundamental issues for you with them after hitting a few (10 or so) shots with a 6 or 7 iron at a range. Take it from there.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 24, 2017)

Digger said:



			I despise the term 'Game Improvement'. No golf club is going to improve your game. What the aforementioned clubs will do for you, is *give you a more consistent ball speed off mis hit shots, and possibly some more height. *
.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that is improving your game then!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome along. I'd take the plunge and get them Should be easy enough to move them on if you don't get on with them


----------



## KentishStu (Dec 24, 2017)

duncan mackie said:



			I've been using the RBZTour irons for a couple of years now.


Reduced offset, smaller face, not as high a launch angle and thinner sole - these are the main differences to, for example, the standard.
Which shafts are they? A lot were shipped with the KBSTour in stiff which is quite a heavy shaft but generally delivers control to most if they can handle the weight swing wise.
		
Click to expand...

So in layman's terms for a complete beginner to the technical side of the game - what does this mean?

As for the shafts they are the stock KBS shafts.


----------



## jusme (Dec 25, 2017)

KentishStu said:



			So in layman's terms for a complete beginner to the technical side of the game - what does this mean?

As for the shafts they are the stock KBS shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Dont et caught up too much in the technical aspects of club design. Just go out and hit them and see if the suit you or not, but in short...very short ....He is comparing the tour version to the standard RBZ irons and he says that....

the tour has less offset - the positioning of the leading edge compared to the hosel/shaft - more offset is designed to help you square the clubface at impact (straighter shots) 

Smaller face - the game improvment versions would have larger faces giving you more confidence looking at it when you set it behind the ball and therefore helping you to hit it hopefully

launch angle - tour version lower ball flight - this may be a good thing or bad thing. The type of shaft in it will also affect the height of the launch/flight. If you finding your hitting it too low then the standard RBZ irons may help to get that flight up, as would other game improvement irons.

Thinner sole - the non tour irons would have a thicker sole - helping you when the club makes contact with the turf to glide across it and not dig in. 

They are basic quick summaries as you asked, but it gets more complicated and people could write essays on these aspects of club tech. Do not get embroiled in this - go hit them and come back with your thoughts on good/bad and people can advise more


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 26, 2017)

Good summary and excellent advice :thup:


----------

